# yearling confermation needed



## Ccwebber310 (Sep 10, 2015)

I am interested in buying this beautiful baby, but would like some input on him please. I am very new to the horse world and don't know what to look for with his legs and body lines and such. I think he is beautiful but i don't want to waste my money on a horse that will more than likely have problems with lameness later on. T.I.A!


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I'm not really a stock breed expert, and I'll mostly leave it to the experts here (especially as hes still a wonky yearling) but I will say that he's light of bone and there seems to be maybe something a little funky about that front right cannon...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you are very new to horses, is there some reason why you are looking at buying a horse which can't be ridden seriously for another four years, and will need a lot of probably expensive professional attention during that time? Just curious.

He has a real nice shoulder on him but I agree that his bone and feet don't really seem adequate to his bulk. I'm not much of a judge of a yearling though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, perhaps buying a yearling that will need a TON of very expensive training and several more years before he's ready for you to ride may not be a good fit for you right now. Even with training, he may end up not being suitable for your level of riding. There are a LOT of horses out there that, even with the best training available, will never be suitable for beginner/novice riders even if they were 30 years old and had one hoof in the grave.

Now, as for his conformation.....

I know the flashy color caught your eye, but looking at his body?

RUN AWAY.

Super long pasterns that are very weak. His leg bones downright terrify me. He is over at the knee. Shoulder and croup are incredibly steep, which would give him a stride about the length of a popsicle stick and he would be about as much fun to ride as a jackhammer.

His hocks look really wonky too. He is badly sickle hocked, but it's more than that. They are very small and weak, as are his knees.

The way he's built, he looks like a culled halter horse.....and that's NOT a good thing at all.

Since you are new to horses, I strongly suggest you seek the help of a knowledgeable trainer/instructor to help you pick out a horse that will suit your needs. Usually, for a new rider, something between 10 and 15 years old with a super mellow temperament and a lot of experience under their cinch is the best bet.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He sure has some gorgeous color... Unfortunately, that's about it :/

I absolutely second everything above. Can I ask why you're looking at babies in particular? :>


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That young boy has a lot of muscle and a gorgeous "halter" type body, but nothing else says "future riding" horse. He's buck kneed in one picture, and his legs and pasterns look wonky and so frail. If you're wanting a halter prospect in lower level shows, he might be the horse for you, but if you're looking for a future saddle horse, he might disappoint you.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, he's not the prettiest. You need to look past the color. I don't see a riding horse here and would say "well below average" conformation.

Regardless- if you're new are you ready for a horse? If so are you ready for a young horse? Do you know what you're getting into?

Also, with any horse, while initial opinions are always good make sure you have a vet look the horse over before you buy it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was not sure how to put it, but I felt his conformation was "off" at first view. I hesitate to make conformational judgements on yearlings because I have not spend a lot of time around them and seen how the go trhough the "fugly" stages. but, this horse does not strike me as a good riding horse. 

I, too, wondered why you would look for a baby when you are new to hroses.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Those front legs would be a no for me.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Light, light, light bone, sickle hocks, steep croup and shoulder. I agree with what's been said, run away from this guy, he is a pile of vet bills waiting to happen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

run away. this poor horse would not even make a suitable fence post. this horse would not even be useful for riding in the arena without breaking down. sire should be gelded and dam should be spayed.


----------

